# Raubfischgewässer Kärnten



## Zanderzeit (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte Mitte August Camping Urlaub in Österreich im schönen Kärnten machen. Leider bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem schönen Raubfischgewässer.

Hat mir jemand von Euch einen Tipp?

Gruß

Zanderzeit


----------



## belgischerAngler (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer Kärnten*

Hi Mill-und Ossiacher See sollen in der Richtung wohl recht viel bieten, die schönere Landschaft findest du allerdings am Weißensee. Letzterer ist allerdings nicht sehr fischreich was auch mit seiner extrem guten Wasserqualität / Nährstoffarmut zusammenhängt.


----------



## Gery100 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer Kärnten*

Cool die Farge wollte ich gerade auch stellen .

Bin zwar ein halber Kärntner aber bin in Voralberg geboren und aufgewachsen.:q

Ich kenne zwar die meisten Seeen in Kärnten, habe aber noch nicht in allen geangelt.

@Zanderzeit
Wann genau und wo machst du Urlaub in Kärnten ?
In auch ab 9.8. da !


----------



## Laketrout (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer Kärnten*

Hallo Zanderzeit
schau doch mal auf meiner Homepage vorbei, da beschreibe ich im Bericht "Kärnten 2007"  zwei Seen.
Den Freibachstausee mit Forellen, und den Kleinsee mit Hecht, Zander sowie Schwarzbarsch Bestand.


----------



## Zanderzeit (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer Kärnten*

Hallo zusammen.

Also ich habe mich jetzt für den Ossiacher See entschieden. War da schon als kleiner Junge zum Fischen und habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Wollte auf einen der vielen Campingplätze. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wo ich besonders gut auf Zander und Hecht fischen kann? Der See ist ja in sog. Parzellen aufgeteilt und die meisten an die Hotels verpachtet, dort ist es raltiv schwer zu fischen, wenn man dort nicht nächtigt.

@Gery100:Werde ab dem 10.08.2008 meinen Urlaub dort verbringen.


----------



## Gery100 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer Kärnten*

@ Zanderzeit *cool*​ und ich ab den 9.8 in Bad *Kleinkirchheim*​ ist nur ein paar km davon entfernt !
Dann Rennen wie uns sicher mal da über dem Weg .:m
Bin da ja sicher 2-3 mal da um zu Fischen oder zum Baden mit Familie.


----------



## Zanderzeit (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer Kärnten*

Servus!

Wo genau wirst du denn hingehen zum Fischen und auf was wirst du angeln? Könnten ja eventuell mal zusammen gehen, da du sicherlich mehr Erfahrung an diesem Gewässer hast.


Wie würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen an diesem Gewässer auf Hecht und Zander zu angeln? Schleppen? wenn ja wie und mit welchen Ködern und Ködergröße...Ich brauch Input 

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Gery100 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer Kärnten*

Ich Angel hauptsächlich auf Raubfische ! Siehe meine Homepage sind ein Paar Bilder drinne, nicht viel aber ein paar habe noch nicht so lange eine Digital .:q

Auf Hecht würde ich vom Ufer aus  Angeln !
Mein top Köder ist ein FZ Blinker 16 gr Farbe in Kupfer oder Gold in dem Gewässer .
Wo genau muss ich dann selber erst mal schauen ,ich kenne den See zwar  schon sehr Lange habe aber da auch noch nie geangelt.
Ich habe bis jetzt immer in den Gebirgsseen in Kärnten auf Forellen geangelt.

Klar können wie da dann mal zusammen Angeln gehen  !


----------



## Griffin (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer Kärnten*



Zanderzeit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Also ich habe mich jetzt für den Ossiacher See entschieden. War da schon als kleiner Junge zum Fischen und habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Wollte auf einen der vielen Campingplätze. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wo ich besonders gut auf Zander und Hecht fischen kann? Der See ist ja in sog. Parzellen aufgeteilt und die meisten an die Hotels verpachtet, dort ist es raltiv schwer zu fischen, wenn man dort nicht nächtigt.
> 
> @Gery100:Werde ab dem 10.08.2008 meinen Urlaub dort verbringen.



Hi.

Das ist ein Irrtum den viele Leute glauben. Die Parzellen sind nicht von den Hotels verpachtet. Die Parzellen gehören entweder Privatleuten oder den ansässigen Angelvereinen. Einer davon ist der FV Äsche in dem ich Mitglied bin. Unter www.aesche.at findest du eine schöne Übersichtskarte der Parzellen. Hotels haben keine Parzellen, wird manchmal nur so ausgegeben da die Badegäste oder Angler für Veranstaltungen locken wollen.


----------



## Gery100 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer Kärnten*

@Griffin und wo bekommt man da die Tageskarten und weist du was sie Kosten ?
finde nichts in dem Link oder bin einfach nur Blind.:q


----------



## Griffin (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer Kärnten*

Infos darüber findest du hier:

http://www.aesche.at/index.php?site=lizenz_gaeste

Oben in der Leiste findest du noch die Ausgabestellen für Karten.

Falls du auch noch keine Unterkunft haben solltest, kannste mal den Peter oder die Waltraud im Vereinsheim in Rappitsch anrufen, bzw. dir die Nummer von einem der aufgeführten Ausgabestellen geben lassen. Die ham schöne und günstige Zimmer im Vereinsheim. Liegt direkt am See, 25 Meter Rasen liegen zwischen Vereinsheim und See. Die Boote bekommst du auch da.


----------



## Gery100 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer Kärnten*

Danke erst mal! #6

Noch eine Frage wie sind da die Fischbestände Raubfisch welche Fängt man da am meisten !

Vorallem Barsche würden mich da sehr interessieren, da es bei uns nur noch kleine gibt .
Kaum mehr Große, die fangen die Berufsfischer alle heraus. |krach: 
Und aber die auch nicht mehr viel :vik:  :q selber schuld .:q


----------



## Griffin (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer Kärnten*

Bitte bitte:vik:

Fischbestände:

Hechte sind in großen Mengen vorhanden, Zander mittelmäßig. Barsche kriegst du eher seltener an den Haken. Aber wenn, dann sind es meistens Klopper. Den, den ich ich Mai gefangen habe, hatte 42 cm und 1,4 Kg. Den Gestreiften hab ich auf nen Mepps Aglia mit Kupferblatt Hab ihn aber wieder releast........zum Unmut der österreichischen Vereinskollegen am abendlichen Stammtisch im Vereinsheim. Die kennen das nicht so wie bei uns, die Ösis - zumindest in der Villacher Region - gehören schon zu der Kategorie "Fleischangler". Am Vorabend haben sie noch gejammert das der Barschbestand so schlecht wäre, aber dann schütteln sie die Köpfe weil ich meinen Dickbarsch wieder releast hab! verkehrte Welt manchmal#q

Alle Barsche die ich bis jetzt im See gefangen hab, standen im Uferbereich. Fürs Hechtangeln ist auch schon mal ein Steeg gut. Von dort aus erwischt man die kleineren Exemplare, u.a. biss ein 70er auf nen Spinner bei mir. Aber um an die größeren Exemplare zu kommen, geht kein Weg am Schleppangeln vorbei (Castaic-Forelle etc.). Ist zwar auch nicht meins, aber was will man machen. Die Nutzung eines Echolotes "während" dem Fischen ist in ganz Österreich verboten. Man kann sich zwar vorher über die Grundstruktur informieren und Kanten raussuchen, aber während dem Angeln das Ding immer schön abbauen.

Tja, und ansonsten sind da unten alle mit dem Renkenfang beschäftigt|supergri


----------



## Zanderzeit (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer Kärnten*



Griffin schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Das ist ein Irrtum den viele Leute glauben. Die Parzellen sind nicht von den Hotels verpachtet. Die Parzellen gehören entweder Privatleuten oder den ansässigen Angelvereinen. Einer davon ist der FV Äsche in dem ich Mitglied bin. Unter www.aesche.at findest du eine schöne Übersichtskarte der Parzellen. Hotels haben keine Parzellen, wird manchmal nur so ausgegeben da die Badegäste oder Angler für Veranstaltungen locken wollen.


 


Danke für den hilfreichen Tipp, echt von dir.
Welche Parzelle würdest du mir denn empfehlen. 
Du musst verstehen für jeden Urlauber ist es schwer eine geeignete Stelle zu finden und ohne große Infos kann man nur schwer etwas fangen in der kurzen Zeit. Deswegen würde mich interessieren wie ich trotz der kurzen Zeit wenigstens etwas erfolgreich sein kann.

Gruß

Zanderzeit


----------



## Gery100 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer Kärnten*

JA in dem Fall sieht es wie es ausschaut in ganz Österreich schlecht aus mit den Barschen . 

Gut gegen Renken habe ich auch nichts dagegen Lecker ! |supergri

Noch eine Frage zu den Booten sind das Ruderboote oder habe die auch einen Motor ?


----------



## richard (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer Kärnten*

"Die kennen das nicht so wie bei uns, die Ösis - zumindest in der Villacher Region - gehören schon zu der Kategorie "Fleischangler"."

Österreich ist eben nicht Deutschland


----------



## Griffin (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer Kärnten*

@Zanderzeit

Stimmt, da hast du Recht. Wie am Bodensee hab ich mir am Ossiacher See über die Jahre meine Erfahrungen selbst angeeignet. Wenn man ohne Infos auf so ein großes Gewässer fährt, hat man schon halb verloren.

Also die Parzellen 6, 7, 10, 30 , 34 würde ich zum Hechtangeln vernachlässigen. Dort waren immer die Renkenfischer aktiv. Zum einen weil es dort nicht ganz so tief ist, zum anderen aus Bequemlichkeit weil dort das (Haupt)Vereinsheim mit den Booten steht.

Wir waren nur in den Parzellen 19, 20, 41, 42, 55, 56, 58 unterwegs. Am Ufer der Parzelle 19 liegt das kleinere Vereins-/Materialhaus. Da hat man schön seine Ruhe weil da nie ein Mensch ist. Dort liegen auch Boote und von diesem Steeg hab ich den 70er Hecht gefangen (übrigens Mindestmaß dort). Wenn man von dort aus direkt den Uferbereich in Parzelle 20 hinein abfischt (kann man spinnern und das Boot treiben lassen - ist nur 3 Meter tief dort), liegt die beste Stelle direkt an der Parzellengrenze links auf der Karte (zu der Parzelle die nicht gepachtet ist). Wir konnten die Uhr danach stellen, jeden Abend Punkt 21 Uhr haben Hechte und Barsche an der Stelle geraubt. Das war allerdings die letzte Maiwoche, kann sich jetzt anders verhalten. An dieser Stelle ist im Schilf ein Grenzschild des FV Äsche zur Parzellenmarkierung befestigt. Genau diesen Bereich solltest du befischen......wenn du denn auch dahin fährst#6

@Gery100

Im Grunde sind alle Mietboote "Ruderboote". Einen E-Motor solltet ihr auf jeden Fall dabei haben, sonst wirds schwer Meter zu machen beim Schleppen, oder gute Stellen zum Felchenangeln zu erreichen.


----------



## Griffin (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer Kärnten*

@richard

Genau, und das ist auch gut so. Bin euch Österreichern sehr zugetan und würde nirgens lieber wohnen und leben als in Kärnten. Das Ländchen ist schon ein Traum und sucht seines Gleichen! Die Gastfreundlichkeit ist erste Sahne.

Wie gesagt, das mit dem Barsch wollte mir nicht in den Kopf. Da jammern sie das die Bestände immer schlechter werden, und ich release einen richtigen Dickbarsch der für ordentlich Nachwuchs sorgt.

Anders denke ich immer, wenn ich in der Gail stehe und mit der Fliege auf Forellen und Äschen fische. Die Forellen schlage ich immer ab (Maß vorausgesetzt) weil es die Fische schon eine Menge Kraft kostet. Forellen schlucken gerne mal tief und bluten auch schnell. Von daher ein klares "No" zum Releasen bei den Gail-Forellen. Äschen sind ein anderes Thema.

Aber ich kenn auch noch ein negatives Beispiel. An einem See in der Nähe hab ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen, wie diverse Angler einen Mann im Taucheranzug (mit Sauerstoff-Flasche) am Seil hinter dem Boot hergeschleppt haben, der sich im Uferbereich die Zandernester ausgeguckt hat. Das war 1 Woche vor dem Opening der Zandersaison. Wie pervers ist das denn bitteschön? Bin ja auch kein Hardcore-Releaser oder so, aber irgendwann ist doch gut. Die Zandermännchen von den Nestern runter zu angeln, tssss:v


----------



## Zanderzeit (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Raubfischgewässer Kärnten*

Was haltet ihr denn von dem Wörthersee? War jemand von euch schon dort zum Fischen auf einem Campingplatz?

Gruß

Zanderzeit


----------

